# baptism



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the cost for baptism in PI?Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

In my church there is no charge or fees. But my wife said that in the Catholic church as a God parent it costs around P300 for each God parent. For the actual parent, if there is a charge??? I/we don't know. Maybe someone has better info on it.



Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Last January I was conned into being the Godfather of my Wifes sister"s baby. (You cannot say no).

This was in Zamboanga City in a Catholic Church on Chrismas Day. 

If the baptism was private the church asked for 5,000 peso but we went for the group Baptism and it cost me 500 peso.

I then put the balance of what I saved from not having the private Baptism towards the food and beer at the party.

Here are some Pics to give u an idea. At this group Baptism there were over 100 babies Baptised...regards


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice pics...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> Last January I was conned into being the Godfather of my Wifes sister"s baby. (You cannot say no).
> 
> This was in Zamboanga City in a Catholic Church on Chrismas Day.
> 
> ...


Yea, great photos. We have done that a time or two here as well. I disagree on the charging for the service but that's the way things are done here. We never have paid a lot. Just a donation for the family and it's fun picking out a little gift for the baby. I guess I'm just an old softy when it come to babies. Hahaha... Be sure to add more of the photos!


----------

